# Suche Software für die Audio-Dateien - Übersicht



## hemisoft (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe, ich habe die Antwort nicht irgendwo übersehen.

Ich suche eine Software, mit der ich die 1000 kleinen Soundschnipsel, die ich auf der Festplatte habe (um diese in Videos einzubinden) zu übersehen.

(Also etwas ähnliches wie AcDSee für Bilder)

Kann mir jemand ein solches Programm empfehlen oder auf einen entsprechenden Thread verweisen? (Gerne mit Link)

MfG
hemisoft


----------



## gamba (4. Januar 2007)

Tach,

naja "ACDSee" für Samples ist wohl ein "Traum" aber um einen Gewissen Überblick über Samples zu erhalten , benutzte ich das Freewaretool "SampleCatalog".

Das Tool gibt es hier:
http://www.geocities.com/samplecatalog

Gruß

PS: Bin auf weitere Vorschläge gespannt, da ich auch lange auf der Suche nach so einem Tool war.


----------



## hemisoft (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo gamba,

ich werde mir das Tool mal ansehen, bin auf weitere Antworten aber auch gespannt, was andere dafür benutzen. 

@all: gibt es vielleicht ein Tool, das in der "Vorschau" schon mal die "Kurve" der Sonddatei anzeigt?

Gruß,
hemisoft


----------

